# NZXT Panzerbox w/ water cooling setup



## Deviance

I would have to guess about ~$270 or so.


----------



## jezzer

I remember me wanting to buy a panzerbox. I didnt because my HD4870 would not fit the case due to the heatsink on it, make sure u check that.

If your 4870 will fit, also check if a 5x series card will fit if you are planning to upgrade..


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jezzer* 
I remember me wanting to buy a panzerbox. I didnt because my HD4870 would not fit the case due to the heatsink on it, make sure u check that.

If your 4870 will fit, also check if a 5x series card will fit if you are planning to upgrade..

Nah i will be golden in this case with my stock 4870...this tank can easily house a 4870X2









Alright guys i want more opinions/appraisals!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Bump


----------



## Carlitos714

MCP 655 pump, 45-50
EK-100 Resevoir, 25-30
DTek Fuzion V1, , 35
rad 35

total 210 maybe. i wouldnt get the case in my opinion


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*


MCP 655 pump, 45-50
EK-100 Resevoir, 25-30
DTek Fuzion V1, , 35
rad 35

total 210 maybe. i wouldnt get the case in my opinion


Ehhh i don't really need a case actually but i look at it like this...if i don't like the watercooling setup or i don't like the case i can always just sell them...i know i could get at least 50$ after i ship the case if i wanted to sell it so that only leaves me having a 100$ in the watercooling setup...and i could surely sell it all for around 100$ if i wanted it gone quickly

Either way i am not going to lose a ton of money and IMO if i lose a few $'s its going to be worth it for my first foray into watercooling

I think i will like the case though as it seems to fit a style i am going for and i might just throw a wicked paint job on it and try for a case log on here

Heh tech bench's and my Antec 300 have been done to death on here albeit there isn't much other than the wolfenstein mod done to the Panzer









So why not do a decent watercooling loop and some of my first work on customizing a pc case as well..


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Ehhh i don't really need a case actually but i look at it like this...if i don't like the watercooling setup or i don't like the case i can always just sell them...i know i could get at least 50$ after i ship the case if i wanted to sell it so that only leaves me having a 100$ in the watercooling setup...and i could surely sell it all for around 100$ if i wanted it gone quickly

Either way i am not going to lose a ton of money and IMO if i lose a few $'s its going to be worth it for my first foray into watercooling

I think i will like the case though as it seems to fit a style i am going for and i might just throw a wicked paint job on it and try for a case log on here

Heh tech bench's and my Antec 300 have been done to death on here albeit there isn't much other than the wolfenstein mod done to the Panzer









So why not do a decent watercooling loop and some of my first work on customizing a pc case as well..


This.

Good luck with your mods... and from what you're saying, he's charging $150. Sounds like a deal.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*


This.

Good luck with your mods... and from what you're saying, he's charging $150. Sounds like a deal.


Thanks i hope to really work with this case...i have been saying i will build a tech station and do this or that with my PC but haven't moved on anything...

I know the price is definitely not bad(150$) and i believe its mainly since he got the case for free to review...the tubing on the watercooling setup just got replaced in black and it should look pretty good

I am currently waiting for him to find and buy amd mounts for the D-Tek and we should be ready to rock


----------



## Carlitos714

$150!! get it and sell the case


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jezzer* 
I remember me wanting to buy a panzerbox. I didnt because my HD4870 would not fit the case due to the heatsink on it, make sure u check that.

If your 4870 will fit, also check if a 5x series card will fit if you are planning to upgrade..

b.s.

if i can fit a 5870 in this case, why would your little 4870 not fit in... there is no heatsink that would make it not fitting....

pic of the case with a 5870:










its a nice case, and with the wc setup you should at least see 270!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
b.s.

if i can fit a 5870 in this case, why would your little 4870 not fit in... there is no heatsink that would make it not fitting....

pic of the case with a 5870:










its a nice case, and with the wc setup you should at least see 270!

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!

Now that is what i wanted to see....that is just beautiful man









I can't wait to get a hold of this new setup


----------

